
Ancient Rome’s Collapse Is Written into Arctic Ice - curtis
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/05/scientists-reclaim-the-long-lost-economic-history-of-rome/560339/?single_page=true
======
Maven911
This is such a wow moment for interdisciplinary research. Most have hears of
analyzing ice cores but this is unprecedented in it's level of detail.

